# Cricket pavilion..Norfolk.



## Mikeymutt (Jul 5, 2015)

i have been to this place about four times and never thought it big enough for a report,although I always believe no matter ho big the building is there is always an explore there and a photograph to be had.so thought I would give it a report finally..I really actually like this place.its full of character and very apmospheric.its sat on the edge of the woods next to a large Manor House grounds.and just up the road from a small village.a wooden construction on two levels although the upstairs you can't get too due to the external staircases that have rotten away.i would like to catch this place as the fog sets in.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 5, 2015)

Interesting construction!Great shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Jul 5, 2015)

You're not wrong, there's definitely some good photos there!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 5, 2015)

Stunningly good pix sir...


----------



## smiler (Jul 5, 2015)

Must have bin a half decent club who played there either that or someone was a very generous, from the first pic I thought it might have been Johnny Wiesmullers jungle eleven, fantastic pics, Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (Jul 5, 2015)

love shot number 3 , definately worth it, nice one


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 5, 2015)

Fantastic location,equalled by the quality of the pics


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 5, 2015)

Very nice that! Nice one


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you all for the nice comments. .


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice photography. And a nice location.


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 6, 2015)

You have taken some quality photos and captured it really well.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 6, 2015)

Definitely report worthy! 
Fantastic stuff Mikey, thanks for sharing


----------



## degenerate (Jul 6, 2015)

Really nice pictures, it's got a proper eerie look to it.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 6, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> would like to catch this place as the fog sets in.[



This is the best set I have seen of this place, a collection of images that really record the start of the slow decay back to nature. As for the fog - try and get it in late Autumn, as the early morning mists rise out of the tree tops at sun rise. You will not be disappointed! A winter fog at sunset is also stunning, but a bit too stark for my personal liking.

Smiler - The money came from the then occupier of the big house and of course they did things PROPER in those days.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 6, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> This is the best set I have seen of this place, a collection of images that really record the start of the slow decay back to nature. As for the fog - try and get it in late Autumn, as the early morning mists rise out of the tree tops at sun rise. You will not be disappointed! A winter fog at sunset is also stunning, but a bit too stark for my personal liking.
> 
> Smiler - The money came from the then occupier of the big house and of course they did things PROPER in those days.




Thank you Dirius...I do intend to get there in autumn and hopefully when the leaves are still on the trees but have turned.

You probably know as you seem to have knowledge of this place,but there was a lovely derelict boat house on the land which has now been restored..also I was told recently they use to play polo on here.so it may not have been for cricket,or maybe both.someone was saying they use to have a picnic on here in the seventies and it was abandoned then.how true this is again I do not know.


----------



## smiler (Jul 6, 2015)

If they allowed horses to trample all over the pitch they were Philistines and not at all proper


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 7, 2015)

Mikeymutt;309266 I was told recently they use to play polo on here.so it may not have been for cricket said:


> My extended family farm in Yorkshire, Norfolk and Suffolk and with my wife's family having Suffolk connections, I have spent a lot of time travelling around all these counties. From old photos that I have seen the Polo aspect appears to be true, but it is fact that cricket was also played here - but I have no idea at what level, i.e. was it some inter village summer league or just village knockabout matches? The picnic info is also correct, as I think the land was not under the same ownership in the 70's and there was nobody forking out for the upkeep of these old Estate buildings. However, they were so well built that decay and ruination took a long time to really take hold.


----------

